# Does derealization slowly fade away or can it go away just like that?



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

Which one?


----------



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good question


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

It can happen in either way.

The most common way is for it to fade gradually, until one day you realize its gone. Don't stress over it too much, it will go away in time.


----------



## seafoamneon (Jul 16, 2014)

My first round of DP went away one night, but it came back lol


----------



## grunge14 (Oct 15, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> My first round of DP went away one night, but it came back lol


How long did you have it before it went away in one night?


----------



## s0me0ne-else (Nov 3, 2014)

seafoamneon said:


> My first round of DP went away one night, but it came back lol


Same. I had it for a day or two, then it was gone like nothing. Then it came back full force, and completely damaged my view on reality forever.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

Assuming one is talking about depersonalization disorder (a dissociative disorder, and not some medical cause like brain tumor, medicine use, etc), Depersonalization can fade away or snap away suddenly, HOWEVER, these happenings can be themselves related to the overall dissociative condition.

For an example of Sudden on/off of DP: DP can be part of a greater dissociative condition where a person's emotional states have some level of dissociative barriers between them, and in that case a switch from one such emotional state (where DP is part of that state's gig) to another state where emotions are felt more strongly, may account for the sudden off or on of DP symptoms.

For an example of slowly fading DP: One example of this is an adolescent stressed in their house of crazy who then goes off to college and no longer has crazy people in their face all the time -- sometimes this happier environment will be associated with a sense of fading of symptoms as the emotional state that used DP as a defense is not needed to be switched to so often. (Sometimes the happier environment can also bring increase anxiety attacks as emotions are free to express themselves once one is away from the house of crazy) Another possible reason for fade away: someone may simply be getting used to be dissociated and not noticing the effect as much as when it was a new sensation -- this is seen quite often in lifelong dissociators, where they have become inured to the DP condition to such an extent that, while they still may have no emotions, no longer feel the sensation of not having emotions. It has also been related by cutters that they are cutting to help themselves feel, with the act of cutting (or observing themselves as real (ie, bleeding) temporarily relieves DP's unfeeling feeling.

These are not an exhaustive list of reasons, just examples of where fading and sudden switching on/off of DP has been observed.


----------

